# Bringing it up



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

How do I convince the lazy ones they need to start? They have nothing!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

dixiemama said:


> How do I convince the lazy ones they need to start? They have nothing!


Who are they? Family? Or friends that you really care about?

A lot of times it's not 'lazy' it's just not hit them yet to do something or maybe denial that something bad could happen.

Conversations on instances that have happened can open a door, don't just start telling them store lots of food, the world is going to end :eyebulge: got to start softly... Some don't know how to wrap their minds around storing items or even around cooking to begin with...

So to help, who are you dealin with here?


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

In laws. They agree that a SHTF situation is going to happen, they agree that they need to start prepping, they just won't do it. These are the type of people who won't do anything then when the SHTF, will expect those of us in the family who have prepped to take care of them. 

My husband and I are prepping for our family, my grandpa is for him, my mom and her caregiver (she's disabled), one sister in law is for her family of 5, but another sis in law and my husbands parents do nothing, then complain if the power is out and they can't cook. My sister is disabled but still prepping for herself and her dog.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Friends here close are working on theirs, and family in TN have plans as well.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

dixiemama said:


> In laws. They agree that a SHTF situation is going to happen, they agree that they need to start prepping, they just won't do it. These are the type of people who won't do anything then when the SHTF, will expect those of us in the family who have prepped to take care of them.
> 
> My husband and I are prepping for our family, my grandpa is for him, my mom and her caregiver (she's disabled), one sister in law is for her family of 5, but another sis in law and my husbands parents do nothing, then complain if the power is out and they can't cook. My sister is disabled but still prepping for herself and her dog.


Sounds like you've already done your part .... People who whine when the power goes off ... I almost feel like they are a lost cause. I know you don't want to say it, but I had to do this the other day....I told someone that I've got to know really well...I had to tell them no, I wouldn't have enough for them...she had repeatedly said "I know where to go", I've informed her, told her where to start, and she's still saying that...so I had to say "it"

You might have to say "it"


----------



## markp (Jun 27, 2010)

i also have a couple of good friends who have said this and wont prep i used loving sarcasm with a smile . i told them to come on up i could use someone to hang across my front fence as a deterance to others


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

All you can do is put the bug in their ear. If they refuse to take action then they will have to suffer the consequences. 

You can set aside extra preps for when they show up at your door or you can turn them away if you have the strength. I am fortunate that my non-prepping family lives far away.


----------



## doubleTHICK (Jun 19, 2012)

I go with the saving money approach. From buying in bulk to always looking for deals you pay less AND are prepping at the same time. My grandmother always shopped this way, not because she was a prepper but to save money. She was a prepper and didn't even know


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Sign them up for every free publication, email and catalogs that you can.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

dixiemama said:


> How do I convince the lazy ones they need to start? They have nothing!


Are you saying that they are lazy and have no financial means to prep or that they just have nothing stored up?

If it is that they dont have the financial means, this is a place to start.

http://povertyprepping.blogspot.com/

By our own Gyspysue.


----------



## Homegrowngirl (Apr 19, 2011)

I have in laws that have said that they know where to go for food when they see my garden. I don't let on to them about my food stores, the only one outside of my little family that knows is my brother, only because he is trying to do it too. I have mentioned to them that they should think about putting food away, and their response is that they will pray and everything will be alright, because it is God's will and they are ready for whatever He decides. I believe in He helps those that help themselves, if you sit around waiting for someone to do it for you...well, I guess you get what you deserve then.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

People have different priorities. My brother believes in prepping but he really wanted that tattoo. Before that it was something else. Tomorrow it will be a similar choice. He won't manage his money so he won't have any preps. He will rationalize anything that provides immediate gratification. Fortunately he lives far from me. Unfortunately, he lives near the folks and although they have plenty for themselves they don't have enough for his brood. Some people will never fully accept responsibility for themselves. Others will let these people take them down with them. Some will realize that they can only take care of the ones they have prepared for. None of these decisions will be easy, but then we aren't talking about easy times are we.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

kejmack said:


> All you can do is put the bug in their ear. If they refuse to take action then they will have to suffer the consequences.
> 
> You can set aside extra preps for when they show up at your door or you can turn them away if you have the strength. I am fortunate that my non-prepping family lives far away.


Putting a bug in their ear is really about all you really want to do otherwise act like even though you're telling people about preparing you yourself don't really have a lot. These people need to understand that the only way that they can join you if the SHTF is if they can carry their own load, they need to realize (wither true or not) you don't have much of anything. In other words they better be an asset than a liability. Another thing you need to get a mindset about is that 95% of the people will never be prepared, sadly that figures into a lot of things in life. 5% or less understand what's going on and know what to do. PS, if I'm not making a lot of sense maybe it's the second margarita my wife lovingly made me.


----------



## Indiana_Jones (Nov 15, 2011)

dixiemama, you have received some excellent advice here. Something you will find out really fast if a crisis situation happens is that you should have been brutally blunt and to the point with "slackers" at the first discussion. A slacker mentality always presents a problem in a major emergency.

I make it a point to inform anyone and everyone from the very beginning that I am protecting my immediate family only and outsiders are not welcome. We can share ideas and help each other prepare in every way - but when the plan is forced into action it is the responsibility of each family to care for themselves and slackers are not even considered.

My only exception to this would be in the case of a "planned community" where a group of families join together in preparations and draw up a very detailed plan of action that identifies each person's duties and responsibilities.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Indiana_Jones is correct. You have two choices be brutally blunt now or be brutal later. Or a third choice be nice later and lower the chances all the rest of you have for survival.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

Davarm said:


> Are you saying that they are lazy and have no financial means to prep or that they just have nothing stored up?
> 
> If it is that they dont have the financial means, this is a place to start.
> 
> ...


I'm so happy to see this post! I have her ebook, and now I can send the link to friends who want to prep too. Nice to see the post farther down the page on brining produce til there's enough to process. That answers a question that had been formulating in my head..


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

It's not a money issue. My husband has been of work due to various health issues, I work part time and I still prep- it's about priorities. They have to have chewing tobacco, the newest phones, the best suits for church, etc. I make sacrifices to provide for my family.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Homegrowngirl- if my husband had a brother, I'd swear we had the same in laws! Both have multiple health issues but won't listen when I try to tell them that natural is better- gotta have pop and processed foods. If I make anything from scratch, they won't eat it 'it doesn't taste right' but give them money for a buffet, they act like they haven't eaten in days. 

They are just lazy. They won't even garden where we live, it my husband and I and his sister that lives an hour away. She comes in every wknd to help out but the ones who live on the same property won't lift a finger


----------



## doubleTHICK (Jun 19, 2012)

I thought I was alone with telling those don't prep that have NO intentions of being there for them when something happens. I have a certain family member that says that she PLANS on coming to my place if something happens, I sat her and her husband down and told them with no uncertainty that they are not part of my preps and will not be welcome.
She didn't talk to me for nearly two months but I think they finally understood what I meant by you are not prepping for now you are prepping for later. They still don't care enough to prep and still think their hero Mr. Perry will save them. Whether it is God or the govt., I am not putting it in anyone's hands but my own.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't know other than telling them bluntly that if they don't prep for their own needs their needs are not going ot be met and the door is gonna stay closed because you have no desire to watch them starve. YOur only other rcourse is to prep for em and that will limit what you can do for your own. Try explaining it like a wagon train. Anyone wanting to join a wagon trian headed west had to prove up that they had the minimums on a list usually prepared by the wagon master. If they didn't they couldn't come as they would not be able to make the tirp and survive on their own when they got there. Heck oughta see if I can find one of them lists be a good preppers start up list.

Had a friend I used to work with who still joked with me years later about it but you could tell I had made him a beleiver even if he did joke about it. He told me the old I know where to go when it gets bad. I told him you better bring lots of food if you don't you are food. Easier to eat frinds than family. He got the point. I doubt he'is prepping but I don't think he'd have shown up either.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

It's always the folk that believe things could get bad and know they should prep and don't prep that suprise me the most. I have a mate that is certain things are going down hill fast, he's been saying this for the 2 years I've know him. I asked him a while ago how he was getting along with his stores and he said he's got 20 cans of tuna, pfft. He is unemployed at the moment and I thought that was slowing him down, so offered a share of our veg/fruit garden in exchange for a few days work. Haven't had a visit from him yet.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

yeah this whole society has gotten in the "living for the here and now" "if it feels good do it" rut gonna be a hell of a wakeup and one hell of a culling there just aren't enough prepers to prep for all of them so we feed em and all die or we let em starve and atleast we can survive. Hard choices I have already made mine as is I"m stretching prety thin to try to cover my own kids thank god for my Fiance of she didn't help and support me me I'd be lucky to get anything put up for me and her and Her kids. I keep praying my Kids will get going on their own but unfortunately they have way to much of my ex's influence on em. But I have to try to prepare for them and my DIL and grandson for all my mean talk (yeah some of you are shaking your heads right now) I Can't turn my own children and grandson away. But as it stands I better pray reall hard for a good garden the first spring or we likely won't make it either.


----------

